# Man v Food - Your favourite?



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Currently watching Man v Food on Good Food. I've now seen the first four series of this epic programme and I love it.

Difficult to say which is my favourite show although the 72oz steak is up there.

What's the DW take on this programme?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Never seen it Jean-Claude.
When and where is it on (apart from the good food channel whatever that is!)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Makes me ruddy hungry watching it


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Absolutely love it!

The heat challenges are the best. The look on his face when he tries anything with ghost naga chilli's is hilarious :lol:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Good Food. Channel 249 on Sky.

Jean-Claude?!?


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Absolutely love it!
> 
> The heat challenges are the best. The look on his face when he tries anything with ghost naga chilli's is hilarious :lol:


Heat challenges are great. Some of the carb-loaded challenges he's attempted are seriously nasty too.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The kitchen sink full of ice cream seemed a bit harsh too :doublesho


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

One of my favourtie programmes

I love that chicken wing one where he had to go outside and his nose was streaming and he touched his face and it blew up :lol:

He took it well though


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

millns84 said:


> The kitchen sink full of ice cream seemed a bit harsh too :doublesho


Yep - a really tough one. Carb challenges are bad news.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

was it the first series when the pro speed eater finishes a seven lb burito in around 3 minutes?

l love MVF


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Showshine said:


> One of my favourtie programmes
> 
> I love that chicken wing one where he had to go outside and his nose was streaming and he touched his face and it blew up :lol:
> 
> He took it well though


Lol. That looked seriously bad news.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Serious said:


> was it the first series when the pro speed eater finishes a seven lb burito in around 3 minutes?
> 
> l love MVF


Yep. I remember that one. Plain crazy.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Best show on TV bar none


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

The reaction of the crowd never fails to make me smile.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

maestegman said:


> Good Food. Channel 249 on Sky.


Cheers Ill try and have a look next time Im flicking through.



maestegman said:


> Jean-Claude?!?


We all know,it isnt a secret anymore.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This makes my mouth water


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

love it , but also favouring diners , drive ins and dives on food network at the mo , you seen it ?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

maestegman said:


> Yep. I remember that one. Plain crazy.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Cheers Ill try and have a look next time Im flicking through.
> 
> We all know,it isnt a secret anymore.


Still none the wiser?!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

maestegman said:


> Still none the wiser?!


Haha Im pulling your plonker.Ask the guys at work,my annoying thing is making up new names for people.And calling them it all the time.
The stranger the better,currently we have a Brian,Billybob and a Mini Sean Bean.
He actually looks like Sean Bean too although hes only about 5' lol.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Love the program, 

The one with the steak & cheese sandwiches that get dipped, double dipped in the steak juice gravy and then the bread soaks up all the gravy is one of my mouth watering ones


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Love it ,im watching it on food now


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

it's on Dave now as well.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bifocals and ipads dont seem to work well together, I glanced the title of the thread and read it as Man U v food, i had rice pudding as the victor.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

npinks said:


> Love the program,
> 
> The one with the steak & cheese sandwiches that get dipped, double dipped in the steak juice gravy and then the bread soaks up all the gravy is one of my mouth watering ones


You know it

They looked amazing.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

He must be a walking heart attack waiting to happen!!!


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

npinks said:


> Love the program,
> 
> The one with the steak & cheese sandwiches that get dipped, double dipped in the steak juice gravy and then the bread soaks up all the gravy is one of my mouth watering ones


Yes. I remember that one. They looked absolutely incredible. The double-dipped sarnies were called "the knife and fork job"!


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

kh904 said:


> He must be a walking heart attack waiting to happen!!!


I've read a few articles about him and he (apparently) follows a strict exercise/diet routine when not doing the challenges. I read somewhere that he spends a lot of time on a treadmill and doesn't eat a thing the day before a quantity challenge.

Albeit, he ain't no Kate Moss though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

just another pointless piece of s***t on the tv that people would rather watch than doing something positive....waste of time, money and food...

I'm not a fan...just in case the above wasn't clear enough  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> just another pointless piece of s***t on the tv that people would rather watch than doing something positive....waste of time, money and food...
> 
> I'm not a fan...just in case the above wasn't clear enough  :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Brilliant. I really wish you'd stop sitting in on the fence Mr C ;-)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

maestegman said:


> Brilliant. I really wish you'd stop sitting in on the fence Mr C ;-)


I know, I know...sometimes I can't can't make up my mind... 

:lol:


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

one fo my fav progs at the moment, seen loads of them but probably not all of them, wife hates it!!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm planning a UK version


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

does anyone have any food challenges locally?

I don't


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

if you're ever round here mate try this. havent braved it myself

http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/news...e_prize_for_Mario___s_world_record_breakfast/


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Ryther Arms, at cawood do a Monster Mash which is a 72oz steak

http://rythrearms.co.uk/2011/02/08/rythre-monster-mash/


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

that menu has me watering at the mouth!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I've not watched that many of these but caught a few shows at the weekend on Dave, the double dipped steak sandwich looked Mmmm!! The 72oz steak was an epic challenge, as was the 3 loaded sandwich challenge.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd love to know the cost of some the challenges. They rarely disclose the details.

In particular, it would be interesting to find out how much the 180 oyster challenge would set you back.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

the one at the big texan where he had to eat a 72.oz steak. a while ago if i remember right though but its always stuck in my mind. brother in law stops off at that place when hes in the area just to see if theres anyone doing it so as he can have a laugh lol
http://www.bigtexan.com/


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Deano said:


> if you're ever round here mate try this. havent braved it myself
> 
> http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/news...e_prize_for_Mario___s_world_record_breakfast/


Been there got the t shirt :thumb: Didn't finish it thou


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

I love MVF 

I love the heat challenges but the mouth watering stuff for me at the Smoke Houses and the Pit Beef/Pork *drool*


----------

